# Lawyer reacts to MURIC’s 7-day ultimatum on `This is Nigeria’s video’ – The Guardian Newspaper



## ese (Jun 8, 2018)

Entertainment lawyer Akinyemi Ayinoluwa on Friday condemned the seven-day ultimatum given to rapper Folarin Falana, popularly called `Falz’ by Muslims Rights Concern (MURIC), to withdraw, “ 

This is Nigeria’ video’’ from circulation.







Read more via The Guardian Newspaper – https://ift.tt/2xWFcDQ

Get more Nigeria Entertainment News


----------

